# Another reason I live in Oklahoma



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.koco.com/video/28013027/detail.html

Weird, just weird.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

It lives, I think that's kinda cool... Hope your doing OK, Too! No horses dropped on you & yours, I take it... at least none you didn't want?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We're fine, thanks for asking. My son's senior year there was an awards assembly, a tornado hit, and when the people came out the tornado had dropped a horse in the parking lot. Sorry to say that one didn't live. And the cars weren't in very good shape either. 

Can you imagine finding a horse in your pool. My kids would be... Can we keep it?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I can honestly say I would rather find a horse than a cow!

Glad you didn't have anything bad happen Scareme


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to hear everyone was ok...too bad for the horse.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What, no one here has heard of horse flies? :googly: Glad your safe scareme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was one lucky pony

We were thinking about you yesterday, Scareme, hoping you were okay and undamaged, which must be the case since you're here posting


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Roxy, PLEASE slap Spooky1 upside the head for that one...

Scareme: Glad to hear you are okie dokie!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, I just wish I'd thought of it first


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you're OK - the radar down that way looked pretty nasty last night.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha @ horseflies. Hilarious!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone else wonder how they got that horse out? All I see is that little aluminum ladder, and I don't think it could hold that horse, if it did know how to climb a ladder.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably used a crane and harness to lift it out. Horses are not lightweights.


----------

